#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Effective communication skills

## Sushant Mishra

Hi Fadoos,

I am Giving you the best Textbook of Communication skills which is very useful to all the students of engineering,
I hope you like it.

*Don,t forget to click on like button,I wa**nt to see how many fadoos are there who like it.* :(: 





  Similar Threads: Effective Chemistry Communication in Informal Environments communication skills Jason Alba - Effective Email Communication Communication Skills improvement Effective communicaton skills

----------


## kss1300

Okay Okay I will buddy.

----------


## jee1.429

really nice.......... job
you are a thinker

----------


## jee1.429

very nice................

----------

